# [SOLVED] fuel lines route (schematic)



## matilde (Apr 18, 2015)

My son has a 1999 chevy s10 2.2L standard transmission, He and his friend did some work on it and re connected the fuel lines wrong.
There are two lines on the driver's side,one with fuel filter attached to it. One single line on the passenger's side.
The way they had it connected was, the line on the passenger side went into the feed side of the fuel rail, and the one coming from the driver's side was connected to the fuel pressure regulator. After I made the swap and further observation, I found out that "my" feed line did not had the fuel filter attached to it, and the line with the fuel filter is routed some where up in the engine.
So,there fore I urgently need help with a routing or schematic for fuel lines before I try to crank it up.
Any help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: fuel lines route (schematic)*

The line with the filter will be the pressure line from the tank(fuel pump in tank) to the injector feed rail, the line on the right side will be the return. You ay also have a vapor line depending on where the vapor recovery canister is located.
Normally the fuel lines(feed and return) are not the same size.


----------



## matilde (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: fuel lines route (schematic)*

+Wrench97,thank you very much for your help I followed your description and truck is now running.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you got it up and running.


----------

